# How To Make Waterproof Firestarters



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

There are few things more frusterating in the outdoors than trying to start a decent fire in the middle of a serious downpour. This tip will help you make cheap and effective waterproof firestarters using only supplies found around your house. First you have to take a paper egg carton (make sure it is paper, [...]

More...


----------

